# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  Green Mantella & Red Mantella

## k5MOW

Hi all

I have a 18 x 18 x 24 vivarium with two green mantillas in it. I would like to add a red mantilla or possibly it is a gold mantilla. Will these two species of mantillas get along in the same enclosure. 

Thank you Roger

----------


## James

Not a good idea to mix Mantella as they will interbreed.

Not saying that it can't possibly be done, but this is generally frowned upon.

Better to set up separate dedicated setups.

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Strider18

It is a bad idea to mix ANY animal in a small enclosure. With something that small it is almost impossible, different species can fight and hurt each other. The best thing to do is to keep them in separate vivariums

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## k5MOW

Thank you both for the great advice. I actually assumed this was correct and I have read some articles stating you should not mix them also. The only thing that made me put this message out there is one of my local retailers said I could mix them for sure and they would be fine. I even told him everything I read says you should not but he says you can. 

Anyway thank you for the great advice I am not going to mix them.

----------


## Strider18

No problem, most smaller stores tend to mix the species as they don't have as much space. The only times that species of dart frogs are mixed, they are put into huge vivariums and I have seen people get more arboreal frogs and terrestrial frogs to limit possible fighting.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------

